# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  graciassss

## serch651

Hablais de lo mismo los dos? calle santa fe?? conoceis a alguien que frecuente por alli para que me lo presenteis? gracias amigos

----------


## serch651

Upsss.. me he confundido, a ver si el moderador cierra eso y lo pone en mi otro post... CONOCEIS ALGO POR SEVILLA?? PERDON!

----------

